# Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien



## SharkAndFish (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Angler/innen,
Ich wollte gerne mal am Rhein auf Barbenangeln und wie immer kamen diese fragen ^^ 
1. Ist der Barbenbestand im Rhein gut ? 
2. Welche Montage soll ich verwenden ? Grund ? Pose? 
3. Was brauch ich für eine Schnur ? 
4. Was sind gute nd nciht zu teure Köder ? 
5. Wieviel Wg solltem eine rute haben ? 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

Leihe ist wenn man was borgen oder ausleihen will. Eine Anfänger oder Noob ist aber eine Laie, soviel dazu.

1. Ja, aber auch der Bestand der nervigen Grundeln.

2. Grund bietet sich an, weil die Barbe sich am Grund aufhält. Und dann die Selbsthakmontage mit Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen und 4er bis 8er Haken.

3. eine 0.25er oder 0.28er sollte eigentlich reichen.

4. Maden oder gefrorene Käsewürfel, gefroren weil sie nicht vom Haken fallen im Wurf. Davon brauchst du aber viele, weil die nach dem einholen meist nicht mehr am Haken/Haar sind. Und natürlich Futter das du aber halb/halb strecken kannst mit Paniermehl. 

5. Das Blei sollte schon 120 bis 150 g haben um am Grund zu bleiben und dann kommt noch das Futter dazu das geworfen werden will.


----------



## SharkAndFish (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

Ach Gott #q
150 Gramm meinte stärkste angel hat leidernur 80 g also das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht :c

Naja Trodzdme Danke

MfG Alex|wavey:


----------



## NickAdams (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

Dann würde ich mit 80gr. Rollblei fischen. Musst halt öfters auswerfen, aber die Barben stört es nicht.

So long,

nick


----------



## Damyl (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

Haben Barben nicht gerade Schonzeit ? ;+


----------



## SharkAndFish (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

Oke Danke für die antwort ^^

@Damyl :
Heißt ja net das ihc morgen gehe ^^ ich muss dann aber ide sachen auch kaufen gehen ^^


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

1. Ist der Barbenbestand im Rhein gut ? 
Ja

2. Welche Montage soll ich verwenden ? Grund ? Pose? 
Grundmontage - Futterkorb

3. Was brauch ich für eine Schnur ? 
0,15er  - 0,17er Geflecht oder ab 0,30er Mono

4. Was sind gute und nicht zu teure Köder ? 
Maden, Käse

5. Wieviel Wg sollte eine Rute haben ? 
Mindestens 180gr besser 200 und mehr!



MfG Doc #h


----------



## forellenguenny (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

Hallo zusammen
Wo sind denn interessante Barbenansitze im Raum Porz-Köln-Niederkassel?


----------



## SharkAndFish (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*

@ Forellengunny 
Ich glaub das wird dir hier niemand sagen wo siene hotspots sind ^^


----------



## Hunter86 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Leihen*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> 1. Ist der Barbenbestand im Rhein gut ?
> Ja
> 
> 2. Welche Montage soll ich verwenden ? Grund ? Pose?
> ...




das ist mal ne antwort #r


----------



## siloaffe (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

Hey Alex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Ist der Barbenbestand im Rhein gut ?

Der Barbenbestand im Rhein ist gut sie steht zu 99% im Strom in den Gumpen (Auswaschungen-Löcher) auf *Kiesgrund 
*

2. Welche Montage soll ich  verwenden ? Grund ? Pose? 
3.  Was brauch ich für eine Schnur ?
4.  Was sind gute nd nciht zu teure Köder ?
5. Wieviel Wg solltem eine  rute haben ?

Pose kannste knicken die is schneller in Köln als du gucken kannst....

Da deine Rute nur 80 gr Wg hat musst du dich dem anpassen (200-300gr Wg sin optimal für`n Strom)
In diesem Fall empfehl auch ich dir ne 17er geflochtene (is aber sau teuer:c) oder ne 25er FeederMono  
Du must dem Wassser so wenig Angriffsfläche wie möglich bieten dann bleiben auch etwas leichtere gewichte liegen.

Aus ner normalen 25er Mono bindeste dir ne Schlaufenmontage (ca. 50cm Hängend Wirbel bis  Körbchen Schlaufe ca 10-15cm überm Körbchen)
Dann en Vorfach ca. 50-70cm 20er mit 8er-12er Haken und en 70gr *Strömungs-Körbchen* mit Kleinem Korb 

Als Köder Maden(meine nr1), Pinkies, Rotwürmer, DosenMais..... Willste nur Barben nim Käse,  Gouda-Parmesan-Baby Bell.....

Als Lock-Futter nehm ich ne Fertigmischung "Feeder" von Extrem (Bode  Hausmarke weil Billig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und das  mische ich dann noch 1Teil Futter 2Teile Paniermehl (für  Barben kommt noch ne Hand voll geriebener Käse rein) Wenn ich am  Wasser bin geb ich auf ca. 3 Kg Futter nen Halben bis Dreiviertel Liter  Maden.

Körbchen befüllen und ab mit Vollgas in den Strom!!!!!

Die  Montage rollen lassen und warten bis alles liegen bleibt, 10 Minuten  warten, wenn bis dann kein Biss kommt kurz mal anziehen und den Korb  wieder rollen lassen bis er wieder liegen bleibt.

Noch mal 5-10  Minuten warten dann raus und den Korb neu bestücken.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So  ziehste ne Duftspur in den Strom und wenn du nach ca 1-2 Stunden keinen  Biss nix hattest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......

.....Such  dir ne neue Stelle!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LG Markus


----------



## siloaffe (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

War doppelt


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

Moin, 

Dein 70gr Körbchen bleibt nur dann liegen, wenn es sich verfängt oder wieder angespült wird.   Ich beangel den Rhein mit der Feederrute von Köln bis nahe der Niederländischen Grenze und dort bleibt auch im Hauptstrom nur mit ganz ganz vieeeeeel Glück ein 180gr Korb mit Kralle liegen. Die Strömungsverhältnisse etwas weiter südlich kenne ich nicht.
Warum so kleine Haken, willst Du Köderfische fangen oder Barben? 6 - 4er geht spitze.  Ansonsten gehe ich fast konform mit Deinem Posting. Das Bodefutter ist echt gut.


LG

Doc #h

Edit: Die Schlaufenmontage finde ich pers. nicht so prickelnd, jeder Knoten auf der Schnur bildet eine Schwachstelle/Sollbruchstelle und hat da meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen. Es gibt viele die auf die Schlaufenmontage schwören, ich nutze den "klassischen" Feederboom. Wenn man den richtig rum montiert, gibt es mind. genau so wenig Tüddel wie bei der Schlaufenmontage.

@ TE Wenn Du denn in Zukunft eine Heavy Feederrute hast, achte beim Auswerfen darauf, das sich die Schnur nicht um den Spitzenring gewickelt hat. Es gibt 2 verscheidene Arten Wechselspitzen, einmal welche aus Glasfaser und dann welche aus Kohlefaser. Die aus Glasfaser verzeihen schon mal nen Fehler, bei denen aus Kohlefaser brechen dann gerne die Spitzenringe ab.


----------



## omnimc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

Du kannst auch mal kombi aus Bienenmade und Mais aus der Dose versuchen aber Gouda ist unschlagbar meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach.Ins Grundfutter paar geriebene Stücke mit zu ist auch nicht falsch.


----------



## siloaffe (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

Hey Doc#h 

Dat mit dem Körbchen is wohl war aber bei uns ist an der Kante recht viel Kraut und da legt sich der Korb an. 

Die Haken wähle ich recht klein da ich gefühlt weniger Fehlbisse hab nem 25er Brassen ist en 4er etwas groß 

Ne Schlaufenmontage nutze ich da sie 1. Billig 2. Schnell und einfach ist und 3. weniger Hänger verursacht da es kein Röhrchen gibt das sich im Kraut an Steinen usw festsetzt.... (gefühls sache) 

Mit den Knoten geb ich dir fast recht jeder Knoten ist en Schwachpunkt!!!!! 

Aber bis heute hab ichs noch nicht gehabt das die Schlaufenmontage gerissen ist endweder reißt das vorfach oder die Hauptschnur am Wirbel da dort die größten Schwachpunkte sind und die haste ja beim A.t.Boom auch.....

Es ist doch wie immer ne reine GESCHMACKSSACHE jeder so wie es ihm liegt:vik: 

LG Markus


----------



## Smanhu (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angler/innen,
> Ich wollte gerne mal am Rhein auf Barbenangeln und wie immer kamen diese fragen ^^
> 1. Ist der Barbenbestand im Rhein gut ?
> 2. Welche Montage soll ich verwenden ? Grund ? Pose?
> ...




Hey,

Barbe ist bis 15.6 zu.
Mein Tipp wenn sie wieder auf sind:
1. zwischen den Buhnen am Hauptstrom
2. über Nacht
3. Köder: Barbenmischung und da Mais und Maden rein
4. zwischen den Buhnen ein Futterkorb ab 50g aufwärts
5. Schnur hab ich ne geflochtene 14er, kannst aber auch 22er Mono nehmen
6. Vorfach und Haken benutz ich Forellenvorfächer 1,2m 0,22er mit 6er Haken
7. auf den Haken 1-2Maiskörner und ne Made
8. an die Strömungskante werfen und warten
9. wenn se beißen kannst dann sowas fangen





Gruß Sascha


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey Doc#h
> 
> Dat mit dem Körbchen is wohl war aber bei uns ist an der Kante recht viel Kraut und da legt sich der Korb an.
> 
> ...




Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Doc #h


----------



## siloaffe (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

So war eben beim Bode Shoppen|rolleyes|uhoh: und hab mal Haken Verglichen...... 

Ich nehm die Aal-Wurm haken von Camtec da sind die 8er 3cm hoch und von Schenkel bis Spitze sinds 8mm hab auch noch en Pac andere No-Name 6er mit genommen da sinds vom Schenkel bis Spitze gerade knap 7mm.....#d

Da sehen wir es wieder: 

Da es für Haken keine Normt gibt kann da jeder drauf schreiben was er will:c:c:c 

Mess mal deine 6er würd mich interessieren wie groß die sin|kopfkrat??? 

LG Markus#h


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

4er Gamakatsu Wurmhaken Länge Ges. 25mm, Bogen bis Spitze 10mm

6er Gamakatsu Aalhaken Länge Ges. 20mm, Bogen bis Spitze 5mm

6er Jenzi Wurmhaken Länge Ges. 23mm, Bogen bis Spitze 8mm

Andere habe ich auffe schnelle nicht gefunden..... hm...... Muss wohl mal shoppen gehen....


----------



## luedemdi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barbenangeln - Rhein für Laien*

War verganges Wochenende am Rhein in Niederkassel Rheidt.10 er Karpfenhaken von Kyoto bestückt mit einer roten Kunstmade auf dem Hakenschenkel (damit der Köder besser ins Auge fällt!), dazu 4-5 Naturmaden. Futterkörbchen befüllt mit "Turbo-Black" und Maden. Das Ganze an den Rand der Strömung und nach 10-12 Würfen ging dermaßen die Post ab, dass mir Hören und Sehen verging. Alle 5-10 min Bisse von Barben um die 4 kg. Viele gingen mir vom Haken,weil der 10 erHaken doch etwas klein war. Werde künftig 8er Haken benutzen.
Gruß luedemdi


----------

